# how does uber calculate ratings



## Guest

so last night was my first night driving ... after 10 trips my rating is at 4.83 ... but im confused because if 8 people rated me a 5 and 2 rated me a 4 I would be at exactly 4.8. not sure where the extra 0.03 is coming from ... also, it seems like the riders are not aware how important the ratings are to us, and no matter what some riders just don't give out 5's ... I did everything right last night ... I was on time and found my destinations quickly ... I opened the door and always offered water etc ... anyways i'm probably just being paranoid but I've heard of so many deactivations that i'm just a little nervous starting out ...


----------



## uber_sea

Not all passengers will rate you immediately.

Pax doesn't have to rate until they want to use uber next time they open the app. 

In your case. I'm guessing 6 pax rated you total. 5 of them rated a 5 and 1 rated 4, resulting a 4.83 rating.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The first 50 rides are ratings angst hell. Tough it out. Some pax are just like the mean kids in junior high. Do not accept 5* pax (they are new riders) and drive daytime only - and drive - only where you know - for a while. When you are ready to move out of your comfort zone, your ratings may take a hit.

If you get deactivated you can take the class and presto, you are back driving. Don't sweat it. The constant rating number on the app is your hazing. Read the section here on ratings. Welcome to the game.

4.83 after 10 trips - you are doing great !


----------



## Guest

Sacto Burbs said:


> The first 50 rides are ratings angst hell. Tough it out. Some pax are just like the mean kids in junior high. Do not accept 5* pax (they are new riders) and drive daytime only - and drive - only where you know - for a while. When you are ready to move out of your comfort zone, your ratings may take a hit.
> 
> If you get deactivated you can take the class and presto, you are back driving. Don't sweat it. The constant rating number on the app is your hazing. Read the section here on ratings. Welcome to the game.
> 
> 4.83 after 10 trips - you are doing great !


thanks ... and I actually started Friday night with almost blizzard conditions (Michigan)


----------



## Guest

uber_sea said:


> Not all passengers will rate you immediately.
> 
> Pax doesn't have to rate until they want to use uber next time they open the app.
> 
> In your case. I'm guessing 6 pax rated you total. 5 of them rated a 5 and 1 rated 4, resulting a 4.83 rating.


I know passengers can leave comments ... do I ever get to see those?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

No you never get to see the comments or a reason for the rating.


----------



## LAuberX

how do you not get 5 stars when picking up someone in a freaking blizzard?

they should lick your balls after you do that!


----------



## Guest

LAuberX said:


> how do you not get 5 stars when picking up someone in a freaking blizzard?
> 
> they should lick your balls after you do that!


not only that but I opened the door for everyone in a blizzard and 10 degrees ... but that's people for you ... I waited tables for a few months, and some people are just dicks ... I've come to accept it ...


----------



## Guest

Sacto Burbs said:


> No you never get to see the comments or a reason for the rating.


I wish that was different ... and you could do it anonymously ... but I guess even if you didn't see a name you could kind of figure out which riders left a comment based on how the trip went etc


----------



## jakob

Do yourself a favor and stop opening doors, you are a driver not their slave.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

But if you open the door, you can keep false pax out.


----------



## Guest

jakob said:


> Do yourself a favor and stop opening doors, you are a driver not their slave.


lol ok buddy


----------



## uber_sea

You can see the comments in your weekly summary on Monday.


----------



## UBERxGc

I really don't get the 'opening doors' thing..
Do the ****ers wait for you to get out of your car and walk all the way around it in order to open the door?! 
I would never do this because i only drive barefoot. 
I have seen an Uberx driver wearing a suit!! You guys make the ****ers expect such a VIP treatment for their few dollar every time! I have been wondering why i get too many 4's..


----------



## biozon

************ said:


> it seems like the riders are not aware how important the ratings are to us, and no matter what some riders just don't give out 5's


 Yes. Welcome to Uberworld.



************ said:


> I did everything right last night


 That's where you are wrong. You might think you did, but you didn't. See, it's a matter of subjective perception. Some PAX don't think this way. We call those ******s.



************ said:


> I opened the door


 Wrong. This is not a high class limousine service. This is a cheap transportation service. And you are not a butler. I only help to get into the car if UberXL PAX need to get to the third row and don't know how to operate the second row seat to move forward and always ask if passenger(s) is(are) disabled person(s).



************ said:


> i'm probably just being paranoid


 Yes, that's what most of us went through. You'll be fine.


----------



## Guest

biozon said:


> Yes. Welcome to Uberworld.
> 
> That's where you are wrong. You might think you did, but you didn't. See, it's a matter of subjective perception. Some PAX don't think this way. We call those ******s.
> 
> Wrong. This is not a high class limousine service. This is a cheap transportation service. And you are not a butler. I only help to get into the car if UberXL PAX need to get to the third row and don't know how to operate the second row seat to move forward and always ask if passenger(s) is(are) disabled person(s).
> 
> Yes, that's what most of us went through. You'll be fine.


so after 2 days and 25 rides im at 4.89 ... so I think if I keep doing what im doing ill be fine ... I don't care about having the best rating ... I just don't want any warnings from uber ... and I definitely don't want to ever take that class ...


----------



## Guest

UBERxGc said:


> I really don't get the 'opening doors' thing..
> Do the ****ers wait for you to get out of your car and walk all the way around it in order to open the door?!
> I would never do this because i only drive barefoot.
> I have seen an Uberx driver wearing a suit!! You guys make the ****ers expect such a VIP treatment for their few dollar every time! I have been wondering why i get too many 4's..


I don't wear a suit ... but I have been dressing nice ... and I only open the door when I clearly see the passenger walking up from a distance ... i'd say I've only done it about 1/2 the time ... and to be honest I like it ... I don't like sitting down for extended periods of time ... getting out of the car and moving feels good ... it's so easy I don't know why some people here make such a big deal of it ... oh wait I do ... YOU'RE LAZY


----------



## Sacto Burbs

jakob said:


> Do yourself a favor and stop opening doors, you are a driver not their slave.


Some people are content to be drivers, some enjoy being chauffeurs.

If you do not understand that opening the door for someone means taking control of the situation, letting them know that there is a standard they are expected to adhere too, whether they do it or not, and you are happy and content being just a driver, don't piss on people who want to be chauffeurs. If they enjoy it, they can go to the big leagues and the big money while you and I are stuck with UberX.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

When I drive, I wear a suit, when the rider is not yet there I will get out and open the door for them. If taking them to a fancy greasy spoon I will actually ask them to wait so I can open the door, But this was all before I recognized the RideShares do not give a damn about drivers . . . Hence, I do not know what tomorrow will bring, although it seemed so simple when I was making money.


----------



## biozon

************ said:


> so after 2 days and 25 rides im at 4.89


 Yep, this is totally fine.


----------



## Guest

Rich Brunelle said:


> When I drive, I wear a suit, when the rider is not yet there I will get out and open the door for them. If taking them to a fancy greasy spoon I will actually ask them to wait so I can open the door, But this was all before I recognized the RideShares do not give a damn about drivers . . . Hence, I do not know what tomorrow will bring, although it seemed so simple when I was making money.


I don't mind doing that, but it's been brutally cold the last few days here in Michigan ... 7 degrees or so not taking wind chill into account ... I don't live in California


----------



## Sacto Burbs

... California dreamin ... On Such a Winters day...

Time for a naughty little Sauvignon Blanc...

Damn… All I have left is rum ... Jamaica dreaming..


----------



## Uber-Doober

Rich Brunelle said:


> When I drive, I wear a suit, when the rider is not yet there I will get out and open the door for them. If taking them to a fancy greasy spoon I will actually ask them to wait so I can open the door, But this was all before I recognized the RideShares do not give a damn about drivers . . . Hence, I do not know what tomorrow will bring, although it seemed so simple when I was making money.


^^^
On Casual Fridays I wear a SCUBA diving suit with mask and snorkel.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

************ said:


> I don't mind doing that, but it's been brutally cold the last few days here in Michigan ... 7 degrees or so not taking wind chill into account ... I don't live in California


Damn son, didn't you say you went barefoot someplace


----------



## Uber-Doober

Rich Brunelle said:


> Damn son, didn't you say you went barefoot someplace


^^^
Dammm.... It was like 76 or 78 today here. 
Because all the big windows in the house are on the South side, I had to turn on the AC to cool the place down a bit.


----------



## Uber-Doober

I'm not an Uber driver and that galls some people, but I can tell you how Uber calculates the ratings, and it's not in YOUR favor. 
I actually was accepted by Uber about two days before they were kicked from Nevada but I was reading this forum for a couple of weeks before that. 
I think that all new "partners" should start out at a 2.5 and then work up or down from there, right in the middle. 
I think that it would be a lot more equitable.


----------



## frndthDuvel

************ said:


> I don't mind doing that, but it's been brutally cold the last few days here in Michigan ... 7 degrees or so not taking wind chill into account ... I don't live in California


temps plummeted to 78 today


----------



## Uber-Doober

The thing that really kills me is that there are people here working hard as hell to make a few bux honestly, but when that computer algorithm kicks in, you're dead..... very unfair. 
The CSR's reply with canned replies always beginning with something like 'thanks for reaching out' which is the most deprecating response imaginable. 
You've got to sit there tapping with your thumbs speaking to some jerkoff 7,000 miles away in a Third World country and no way to actually have a face to face convo and even worse, they don't even know you.... or want to. All they want is to get home and put some leftovers in the microwave. 
You're stuck out there looking at some message that you've been deactivated while some faceless person has complete control over your investment in your car, time, and whether or not your efforts might help you to pay your rent, or gas bill, or whatever. 
That's the thing that kills me the most. 
This is a "technology" company? 
Sounds more like my cable company.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Uber-Doober said:


> The thing that really kills me is that there are people here working hard as hell to make a few bux honestly, but when that computer algorithm kicks in, you're dead..... very unfair.
> The CSR's reply with canned replies always beginning with something like 'thanks for reaching out' which is the most deprecating response imaginable.
> You've got to sit there tapping with your thumbs speaking to some jerkoff 7,000 miles away in a Third World country and no way to actually have a face to face convo and even worse, they don't even know you.... or want to. All they want is to get home and put some leftovers in the microwave.
> You're stuck out there looking at some message that you've been deactivated while some faceless person has complete control over your investment in your car, time, and whether or not your efforts might help you to pay your rent, or gas bill, or whatever.
> That's the thing that kills me the most.
> This is a "technology" company?
> Sounds more like my cable company.


thank ou for your strong reason to register to vote.


----------



## Guest

Rich Brunelle said:


> Damn son, didn't you say you went barefoot someplace


no that was someone else ...


----------



## Chad Bilstein

Well I'm not going to get worked up about it. I have given maybe 25 rides in 2 weeks. I dropped to a 4.6 as of last week. My overall is 4.73. I think it was because the last rider was charged at 2.3x the normal rate. Not my fault, but I bet they rated me poorly. I was an idiot with them too. I arrived at the final destination that they put in. I thought i was done so I swiped to close the ride out. Turns out 2 of the four had a seperate address to go to. I figured I could just update the ride later. Hell the other address was 12 miles away and took me out of the loop at 2:00 AM, a busy time. I could have picked up 1 maybe 2 rides instead of taking them home. I had no choice, but now Uber is giving me flack about updating the final destination. Leason learned, make sure everyone is getting out before ending the trip, even if the one who requested it gets out. If they don't adjust it I could be out $30+ dollars. Like i said, leason learned.

As far as ratings go, I will drive as fast and efficient as I can, offer water, starburst, gum or mints, and be nice as I can. That's all I can do. I am already kissing their back sides enough. Guess i'll take the class if I have to.


----------



## Raquel

Chad Bilstein said:


> Well I'm not going to get worked up about it. I have given maybe 25 rides in 2 weeks. I dropped to a 4.6 as of last week. My overall is 4.73. I think it was because the last rider was charged at 2.3x the normal rate. Not my fault, but I bet they rated me poorly. I was an idiot with them too. I arrived at the final destination that they put in. I thought i was done so I swiped to close the ride out. Turns out 2 of the four had a seperate address to go to. I figured I could just update the ride later. Hell the other address was 12 miles away and took me out of the loop at 2:00 AM, a busy time. I could have picked up 1 maybe 2 rides instead of taking them home. I had no choice, but now Uber is giving me flack about updating the final destination. Leason learned, make sure everyone is getting out before ending the trip, even if the one who requested it gets out. If they don't adjust it I could be out $30+ dollars. Like i said, leason learned.
> 
> As far as ratings go, I will drive as fast and efficient as I can, offer water, starburst, gum or mints, and be nice as I can. That's all I can do. I am already kissing their back sides enough. Guess i'll take the class if I have to.


You should probably pickup a male or female escort to "service" all your paxs in the backseat too. And maybe even hook them up with satellite TV and personal massaging seats..

Seriously it's because of brown nosers..like you that other uber x drivers suffer low ratings and no tips because you literally spoil the pax to expect limo service at 0.90 a mile..


----------



## Lidman

I still can't under why the fare would be the same whether you have 1 pax or 5 in the car/minivan. Cab drivers understand this better then anyone. The bar rush is a gold mine, especially with a minivan. Our company our startup is 2.75 plus $2 each extra pax (under 5 is free, two would count as 1), So a typical scenario would be picking up 6 pax, 2.75 to 10.o0.. making the startup 12.75... Go about four blocks, be about $14. drop off, pick up more pax, going short..... an so on. not to mention the tips.

BAR RUSHES OUTTRUMP EVERYTHING IF YOU CAN CHARGE FOR EXTRA PAX AND SUCH. Anyways I could care less what they talk about whether it's global warming, who loves who more, My only concern is that it could interfere with me getting them to their destination.... Getting them in and out as fast as possible and going back for more is what the bar rush is all about.


----------



## Chad Bilstein

Raquel said:


> You should probably pickup a male or female escort to "service" all your paxs in the backseat too. And maybe even hook them up with satellite TV and personal massaging seats..
> 
> Seriously it's because of brown nosers..like you that other uber x drivers suffer low ratings and no tips because you literally spoil the pax to expect limo service at 0.90 a mile..


 I don't see it as being a kiss ass to offer cheap candy, cheap water and cheap gum. I don't offer it to every pax, it depends on the length of the trip. I keep it low key and don't preasure them with offers at all. So I spend maybe $20 bucks total on water, Starburst, mints and gum at Sam's maybe once every 2 weeks so that's pretty cheap. If it's cheap for me and you don't offer any, doesn't that make YOU cheap?


----------



## Raquel

Chad Bilstein said:


> I don't see it as being a kiss ass to offer cheap candy, cheap water and cheap gum. I don't offer it to every pax, it depends on the length of the trip. I keep it low key and don't preasure them with offers at all. So I spend maybe $20 bucks total on water, Starburst, mints and gum at Sam's maybe once every 2 weeks so that's pretty cheap. If it's cheap for me and you don't offer any, doesn't that make YOU cheap?


Yes it makes me cheap... $20 at 0.90 a mile is what I would have made on a 15 mile trip...

I made better tips than most, but still most pax didn't tip.

These pax wouldn't be expecting water in a cab...and that's $3.50 a mile... and they'd tip their cab driver..


----------



## Chad Bilstein

Good point about the Taxi. $3.50 a mile is huge compared to us. I guess if I were young, single and good looking, I'd get tipped more. If I were a chick with a decent rack I'd get tipped even better. (That might be sexist, but its true) Alas, I am older, married and need to make friends with salad and water. Tips are a rare event no matter how much I bribe them with cheap candy. I do it more to get better ratings. It didn't work last week so you may win me over on not offering cheap crap, Okay, maybe just Starburst. It's a great conversation starter. People react so funny when I pull out the bag. Especially in Colorado where about 1 in 5 of the passengers have that smell of pot on them. I hate it, takes so much Fabreeze to rid the car of it.


----------



## Guest

uber_sea said:


> You can see the comments in your weekly summary on Monday.


I don't see any comments in my weekly summary ... and one of the other members here said you never see them ?


----------



## biozon

************ said:


> I don't see any comments in my weekly summary ... and one of the other members here said you never see them ?


 Sometimes there are comments, sometimes there are no comments. I'm guessing it's either because there were none, or there were negative ones. Since Uber's idea is not to share negative comments (which are most productive, because only negative comments can help you figure out how to improve, and obviously Uber doesn't want that), this happens.


----------

